# Fructose Malabsorption



## ikey0986 (Oct 16, 2012)

/


----------



## hopefloats (Aug 13, 2011)

You are fortunate to have been diagnosed at such a young age. If you can get the symptoms under control you will be doing yourself a great favor.

I was diagnosed with fructose malabsorption nearly 2 1/2 years ago after more than 12 years of suffering with IBS-like symptoms. I also tested positive for SIBO (Small Intestinal Bacteria Overgrowth) and was treated several times. I tested negative for lactose malabsorption, however, in spite of what the test results said I am definately very sensitive to lactose so I avoid it for the most part...or I get terrible symptoms. It's a trade off.

I have been on the Low-FODMAP diet with good results. I'm not completely symptom free all the time, but I'm so much more comfortable. It took nearly a year of trial and error working with the diet on my own. I finally made an appointment with a nutritionist trained in the diet and then I really started to make headway. Previously, much of what I had been told or read was inaccurate or contadictory so having the latest food testing information and a nutritionist to guide me and answer my questions was really what I needed to follow the diet correctly and begin to feel better..nearly symptom free. Portion sizes of allowable low FODMAP foods is critical. So is lag time in between those foods as intake of fodmaps is cumulative in terms of symptoms. It's a restrictive diet, but if you can come to understand it well and have a nutritionist working with you, it's the formula for being symptom free. I gained back the weight I lost ( a little too much actually...oops) and I feel healthier. I have my life back is how I look at it.

If you have any questions, I'm happy to help if I can. Best wishes to you for a healthier, happier lifestyle.


----------

